# Tortoise with dodgy eye



## mpwhitehead1973

Can I have some advice please as my tortoise has a poorly eye and not sure what this could be and how to treat it, any advice will be appreciated thank you.









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962

I think most people would suggest you take to a vet.


----------



## purplepixie

mpwhitehead1973 said:


> Can I have some advice please as my tortoise has a poorly eye and not sure what this could be and how to treat it, any advice will be appreciated thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


It would be helpful to know how your tortoise is kept. Substrate, temps and lighting can all affect the eyes, along with infections. But if you are really worried then a visit to a vet would help:0)


----------



## Covey1701

mpwhitehead1973 said:


> Can I have some advice please as my tortoise has a poorly eye and not sure what this could be and how to treat it, any advice will be appreciated thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


Like the others said, go to a vet. However it could be cause by diffrent things. Do you have a coil bulb? I heard those hurt reptiles eyes. And also how your tort is kept like humidity, substrate, decor, food, enclosure etc.


----------



## mpwhitehead1973

Hi, the tortoise is in a large vivarium. The substrate is tortoise life Mediterranean and her temp is 83f. The heater is on habitat timer and reduces overnight. The heater is a ceramic heat emitter. The tortoise has a large flat bowl of water next to the feeding bowl.

Does any of this look like it's contributing or could be a cause.

Thanks 

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## purplepixie

mpwhitehead1973 said:


> Hi, the tortoise is in a large vivarium. The substrate is tortoise life Mediterranean and her temp is 83f. The heater is on habitat timer and reduces overnight. The heater is a ceramic heat emitter. The tortoise has a large flat bowl of water next to the feeding bowl.
> 
> Does any of this look like it's contributing or could be a cause.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk



Are you in the US?
As in the UK vivs are a no no for tortoises, unless they are well ventilated, which here in the UK are not normally. Tortoises need UV which you have not mentioned. Heat alone is not good. They need temps under the heat of around 32c, and ambient temps of around 25c. Which in a viv is hard to do:0)
Med tortoises dont need any extra heat at night other than the house temps, unless the house temps drop below 5c. I hope this helps:0)


----------



## SueBoyle

Agree, fixed temps are really bad for them as they need to be able to choose their own temps. Ceramic emitters are only of any use for sick tortoises when there is a need to keep them warm overnight on meds. You need bright light/heat as in the sun.Viv accomodation is 99% likely to cause problems in the long run. Was your tortoise hibernated? Not sure if the temps right now where you are but he really needs to be outdoors in the summer months in order to thrive. This is how I have kept Med torts for the last 40+ years www.tortsmad.com


----------



## mpwhitehead1973

Sorry forgot to mention that the tortoise has a uvb lamp.

The tortoise is not hibernated but does go out in the summer for a roam around the garden but is put back overnight.

We live in the UK.

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## SueBoyle

mpwhitehead1973 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that the tortoise has a uvb lamp.
> 
> The tortoise is not hibernated but does go out in the summer for a roam around the garden but is put back overnight.
> 
> We live in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


He still needs bright basking light. Always think of nature where the tortoises follow the sun to get their uv and heat. In the UK outdoor keeping is essential both for the animals mental and physical health. I’m guessing he does a fair bit of banging to get out. Have a read of the link I mentioned, get electrics setup in your garden and let him be a tortoise, he will thank you for it 😊


----------



## purplepixie

mpwhitehead1973 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that the tortoise has a uvb lamp.
> 
> The tortoise is not hibernated but does go out in the summer for a roam around the garden but is put back overnight.
> 
> We live in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk



Depending on where in the UK you live, your tortoise can easily stay out 24/7 providing he/she has some sort of housing. This is from in the SE around the end of March, beginning of April until late September. Mine have cold frames/Greenhouse to hide in, and they retain quite a lot of heat ( I am in the SE) and can come and go as they please with a gap in the bricks the cold frame sits on. They then can come out when temps and lighting suits them into an outside enclosure. If you could get electrics outside even better.
What age is this tortoise please?


----------

